# Decent FFL transfer prices?



## Bottlerocket

Been calling around to FFL dealers listed online that are in the area. I can't believe some of the prices I've been hearing here. $45 for each firearm? 

Is there anywhere in the general area that won't charge nearly the same price for the transfer as my AR lower?


----------



## wareagle50

[email protected] 503 708 4740. No store front. I'm out of my garage. More than happy to do a transfer for you.

Little jacks in Milton is a Forum Member, and a good guy to use.


----------



## dholley77

Interstate Pawn on Olive charges between $25 and $30. Call and ask for Tim and he can verify the price. I think Ubers on Fairfield charges between $30 and $35.


----------



## scubapro

+1 on Little Jack's Guns - his screen name here is Dixie. $15 if you are military or LEO - $20 if not, but that INCLUDES the $5 FDLE call-in fee that others tack on to the transfer. You won't find a better dealer -- or a lower price in the Pensacola area.


----------



## Dixie

Thanks for spreading the word Gentlemen.


----------



## bobinbusan

Check out the FFL list on GUNBROKER.com for your zip code is also another good place to check out dealers who will work your transfer.:whistling:


----------



## duelist

I have to second that endorment for Little Jack's Guns. He was also beating the price I was getting on AR lowers, plus the lower transfer fee made it even better.


----------



## Firedawg

X2 little jack's!!!


----------



## helo_hunter

Pensacola Specialty Pawn, $20 FFL transfer fee to include background check. Warren does great there.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

In Fort Walton Patriot Arms is $20 for Military or LEO not sure about civilian pricing.


----------



## Jason

scubapro said:


> +1 on Little Jack's Guns - his screen name here is Dixie. $15 if you are military or LEO - $20 if not, but that INCLUDES the $5 FDLE call-in fee that others tack on to the transfer. You won't find a better dealer -- or a lower price in the Pensacola area.


Yepper!!!! Dixie will do ya right!:thumbup:


----------



## rebuilt

Usa performance off of 29 charges 25 i think. Call and ask. Bill and Stan are stand up guys.


----------

